# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  το νεο σπιτι του Θησέα .....

## mixalis73

αυτο ειναι το νεο σπιτι του θησεα ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΣΤΡΑ 76cm x 46cm x 45.5cm τωρα βεβαια χανεται στο κλουβι αλλα πεταει και το απολαμβανει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω θα είναι ευρύχωρα στην Βίλα του ο Θησέας !  :Happy0030:  :Icon Smile: 
Θέλουμε φώτο με τον Θησέα και το κλουβί  :: , ελπίζω να μην ντρέπεται !  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

αδειο το βλεπω το κλουβι! :: βαλτον και καμια φωτο να τον καμαρωσουμε...!

----------


## mixalis73



----------


## mixalis73

καπου στη γωνια αχνοφαινεται χα χα χα

----------


## kostas karderines

τωρα μαλιστα!γυναικα του χρειαζεται! :Love0034:  :Character0051:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σε αυτη την κλουβα, μην κανεις κανενα αστειο να ανοιξεις την πορτα του κλουβιου, οταν  ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρε βρε ένα ζουζουνάκι όμορφο !  :Love0033: 
Να τον χαίρεσαι Μιχάλη  ::  , τέλειο και το κλουβί του!  :Love0033:

----------


## wild15

Κουκλος ο Θησεας κουκλιστικο και το σπιτι του!!!

----------


## mixalis73



----------


## mixalis73

οριστε και δυο ομορφιες μαζι. η Μαρια και ο θησεας.

----------


## mixalis73

και ακομα μια φωτο τησ Μαριας και του θησεα χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mixalis73

τωρα κωστα μου οσο για γυναικα που λες τι να σου πω εσυ ξερεις αν βρεθει καλοδεχουμενη

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Άνετο κλουβί για ενα όμορφο κύριο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mixalis73

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ θελω να πιστευω οτι του πηραμε ενα ανετο κλουβι ανταξιο του.

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Να το πιστεύεις Μιχάλη ειναι τέλειο, ειναι άβολες η πατηθρες του όμως για την διαρυθμιση του,ίσως αυτό  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%BF%CF%85%21 σε βοηθήσει για να σου ειναι πιο άνετο  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## mixalis73

Σε αυτο με τις πατηθρες εχεις δικιο το βλεπω πολυ αβολες.

----------


## kostas karderines

> και ακομα μια φωτο τησ Μαριας και του θησεα χαχαχαχαχα


ο κουκλος και η κουκλα! :Happy:

----------


## mixalis73

ειδες κωστα μου ταιριαζουνε πολυ και η δυο χα χα χα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δύο όμορφα και καθαρά προσωπάκια ! 
πωπω Μιχάλη τι ωραίος ο Θησέας !! Μεγάλο και γερό παλικάρι !!!  :Love0033: 

Μιχάλη να χαίρεσαι την Μαρία φαίνεται πολύ καλό κορίτσι , καθαρό βλέμμα !  :Party0011: 
Να την χαίρεσαι και να την βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει γερή και δυνατή !  :Youpi: 
Θα περιμένουμε εδώ και μια δική σου φώτο Να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα  :: 
Καλή πρόοδο Μαρία !  :Anim 25:

----------


## mixalis73

Μαριε μου σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ...  αλλα δεν το τρως το φαι σου??? εεεε??? και θες και φωτο δικια μου???? για να το τρως ολο??? εεεε χα χα χα...

----------


## xasimo

Πωπωπω μια σπιταροοονα!! 

Πωπωπω μια κουκλα και ενας κουκλος!!! 
Τι ειναι αυτο το κοριτσακι καλε? Πανεξυπνη φαινεται! 
Ειμαι σιγουρη πως την περναει ζαχαρη ο Θησεας με το Μαρακι διπλα του! Ποιος την χαρη του!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ ααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα !!! 

Αν βάλεις εσύ , μπορεί να βάλει και ο Κώστας !  :Rolleye0012:  ::

----------


## mixalis73

Να εισαι καλα κατερινα μου σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ειναι κουκλια και τα δυο, και σε  εσενα οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαστε και στα πουλακια.

----------


## mixalis73

Ναι ναι ναι Μαριε μου εχετε βαλθει να γυνετε ολι χοντροι εεεεεε??????? γιατι αν ανεβασουμε φωτο εμεις θα το τρωτε ολο χα χα χα

----------


## kostas karderines

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ ααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα !!! 
> 
> Αν βάλεις εσύ , μπορεί να βάλει και ο Κώστας !


τον αντισυμβατικο φανταζομαι εννοεις γιατι εγω εχω βαλει!

----------


## mixalis73

ΩΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ σορυ εγω νομιζα οτι κωστα μου ελεγε για εσενα για αυτο ειπα και η δυο μας.

----------


## mixalis73

κωστα μου οπως βλεπεις τον προικιζω τον θησεα χαχαχα τωρα αν σου τυχει καμια νυφουλα και ασ μην εχει προικα την δεχομαστε με πολυ χαρα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## kostas karderines

σιγα δεν ειπες και τιποτα κακο :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Μιχαλη αστα αυτα και βαλε καμια φωτο!! Ειμαι η photo-police εδω....πως λεμε animal-police?....κατι τετοιο...

----------


## mixalis73

χα χα χα κατερινακι μου ουτε εσυ το τρως το φαι σου χα χα χα χα

----------


## xasimo

Οχι Μιχαλη εγω το τρωω ολο...καμια φορα τρωω και του Παντελη αν δεν ειναι καλο παιδι οποτε δεν εχω θεμα με αυτο..... :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## mixalis73

χα χα χα αχ βρε κατερινα  μια χαρα πολυ τελοια. ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα για μια φορα ακομα ο Κωστας καρδερινες εκανε το θαυμα του μας δωρισε την πρωτοχρονια την θυληκια καρδερινα και μελλουσα γυναικα του θησεα. σας ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες απο το ζευγαρακι μου. οι φωτογραφιες τα αδικουνε βεβαια ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφα.

----------


## mixalis73



----------


## mixalis73

Κωστα η Μαρια και εγω σε ευχαριστουμε μεσα απο την καρδια μας

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα πουλιά!!!! Για τον Κώστα τι να πούμε πια, μας έχει αφήσει άφωνους!

----------


## kostas karderines

Παιδιά να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι!το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι το πήρα από ένα φίλο για να το δώσω στον Μιχάλη.εγω δεν ειχα αλλο που θα μπορουσα να δωσω!τα μπράβο ανοίκουν σε αυτόν και μόνο!

----------


## xasimo

Κουκλακια και τα δυο Μιχαλη! Να χαιρεσαι να τα βλεπεις να μεγαλωνουν, να κελαηδουν και να σου κανουν πουλακια!
Ειναι δυσκολο το εγχειρημα σου βεβαια, τουλαχιστον εγω τις ψιλοφοβαμαι τις καρδερινες στο ζευγαρωμα απο οτι εχω ακουσει...αλλα σου ευχομαι ολα να σου πανε καλα και συντομα να εχεις και τις ολοδικες σου καρδερινες! Εξαλλου εχεις πολλα ατομα να σε βοηθησουν εδω  :Happy:  
Μια ερωτηση...στις καρδερινες δεν χρειαζεται χωρισμα για να μην ζευγαρωσουν νωριτερα? Ρωταω δεν ξερω.... :: 
αληθεια με τα καναρινακια σου τι γινεται?

----------


## kostas karderines

Με χώρισμα τις είχε ο Μιχάλης αλλα το έβγαλε για την φωτογράφιση! Οι καρδερινες Κατερίνα δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα! Ότι και να κάνουμε εμείς αυτές θα αποφασίσουν και μόνο όταν είναι η εποχή τους!

----------


## stefos

Καρδεριναδες του φορουμ μια απορια , οταν ειναι μαζι τα ζευγαρια τα αρσενικα κοβουν κελαιδιμα? ή δεν εχει σημασια(δηλαδη κελαίδανε ετσι και αλλιως)? ή ειναι στον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου? ή κατι που δεν παει το μυαλο μου.............????σορυ για το οφ αλλα παντα το ειχα απορια...........

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Παιδιά να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι!το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι το πήρα από ένα φίλο για να το δώσω στον Μιχάλη.εγω δεν ειχα αλλο που θα μπορουσα να δωσω!τα μπράβο ανοίκουν σε αυτόν και μόνο!


γι'αυτον ακριβως τον λογο αξιζεις διπλα συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

να δωσεις και στον φιλο σου, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο εμενα!

να σου ζησουν οι καρδερινες Μαρια και Μιχαλη και καλη αναπαραγωγη!

Μαρια ευχομαι να εισαι το πρωτο κοριτσι που θα βγαλει γαρδελακια!!!!

----------


## mixalis73

σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια και τις ευχες ευχομαι σε ολους η φετινη χρονια να ειναι για ολους η καλυτερη και να εχετε ολοι καλες γεννες και πολλα πουλακια υγειη.τωρα οσο για το κελαηδημα ο αρσενικος που μου εχει δωσει ο Κωστας κελαηδαει οποτε θελει και τον καμαρωνω, παρολο που εχει γυναικα στο κλουβι.

----------


## mixalis73

καλησπερα σας. λοιπον περνοντας σημερα απο ενα μαγαζι στην γειτονια μου, που πουλαει ψευτικα φυτα, αγορασα πλαστικα φυτα για να διακοσμησω την κλουβα του θησεα. τα 2 μετρα 1 ευρω. σας δειχνω τις φωτογραφιες για να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.

----------


## mixalis73



----------


## kostas karderines

Βλέπω δεν κρατιεσαι  :: !Μια χαρά είναι μιχαλη για την δουλειά πού τα θες!

----------


## xasimo

πολυ ωραια ειναι Μιχαλη! παλατακι θα γινει η κλουβα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία Μιχαλή μπράβο !  :: 
Να σου προτείνω να τα δέσεις με δεματικά και όχι με σχοινάκι ή σύρμα ! 
Θεωρώ ότι με τα συρματάκια μπορεί να τραυματιστεί και με το σχοινάκι να μπλεχτεί κανά νυχάκι ! 

Οπότε προτείνω δεματικά : 




Περιμένουμε νέες φωτογραφίες του κλουβιού αλλά κυρίως του όμορφου Θησέα και της νύφης του (όνομα ?) !!!!  ::

----------


## mixalis73

Ναι εχεις δικιο δεματικα αυτο σκεφτομουνα το ονομα της νυφης χα χα χα Μαριε μου

----------


## mixalis73

αφροδιτη σορρυ χαχαχα

----------

